# Would you date a religious person?



## A River In Norway

Not looking for advice, just curious what most people think! ^_^

I myself am in a happy long term relationship with a religious guy and it doesn't affect us at all. He's muslim but he pushes none of it on me; it's the least of our worries. When we talk about our beliefs we are both respectful and have long, interesting discussions. I think most people would hate to be in an interfaith relationship (is this considered interfaith lol?), but maybe I'm wrong.

Edit: I have no issue with religious people and everyone I love happens to be religious, I just know for partners people will be pickier!


----------



## Maslow

Religious liberals are good, nice, and generous people. So, sure, if I was dating, I'd date a religious, liberal woman.


----------



## roxslide

Probably not but who I get attracted to can be unpredictable.... I might overlook it if I find the person interesting enough.

now that I think about it. The better question is... would a religious person date me? I'm not sure anyone who believes in any kind of objective morality could accept me lol


----------



## llodell88

lol, no, maybe a 0.0000001% chance of that right now. i will re-assess in 5 years but it depends on how religious i guess, what religion, i mean i'd have to ask some questions. I don't care attracted I am to the person, no.


----------



## twitchy666

*Norway make the best bullets?*

religious theme...

hearty biolence/violence

armour-piercing

fancy a person with a will to kill. expansive emotions.

armwrestle the interviewer / boss
knock 'em over

anyone with more than"HELLO!!" or strenuous lifting the palm toward toy-hoisting ALL WAYYY toy to ear for fantasy fairytales?

soldier. not a giggler
sniper / assassin sinner
nø† limp-wristed


----------



## CherryD

Why would you not date a person solely based on their religion, unless it's something that proves they're insane like Scientology or Satan worship. Don't get me wrong I think religion is extremely stupid but as long as they don't shove it down my throat why should I care if they believe in fairytales?
Haha I would take anything I could get, maybe I am becoming too desperate, my "type" at this point is any girl who will talk to me.


----------



## CherryD

To me being such a staunch proponent of your belief system that you don't associate with people who believe otherwise is something that an intensely religious person would do. If you are an atheist who won't date someone solely because they are religious you are as bad as the thing you want to destroy, I think thinking like that would take a particularly elitist *******.


----------



## AussiePea

CherryD said:


> To me being such a staunch proponent of your belief system that you don't associate with people who believe otherwise is something that an intensely religious person would do. If you are an atheist who won't date someone solely because they are religious you are as bad as the thing you want to destroy, I think thinking like that would take a particularly elitist *******.


I disagree, especially if they follow their religion correctly and you have staunchly differing views on topics such as abortion. I'd be quite incompatible with my core values so it simply couldn't work.


----------



## CherryD

AussiePea said:


> I disagree, especially if they follow their religion correctly and you have staunchly differing views on topics such as abortion. I'd be quite incompatible with my core values so it simply couldn't work.


I get where you are coming from but surely you could fall in love with them even if you disagree in some areas? Don't you have family or friends that you still love even though they have differing views on contentious topics ? I think it could lead to some really fun debates as long as both people involved were open minded. I mean I get not being able to handle the extremely conservative types but surely you shouldn't rule out every single person who adheres to a religion solely based on that fact.


----------



## AussiePea

CherryD said:


> I get where you are coming from but surely you could fall in love with them even if you disagree in some areas? Don't you have family or friends that you still love even though they have differing views on contentious topics ? I think it could lead to some really fun debates as long as both people involved were open minded. I mean I get not being able to handle the extremely conservative types but surely you shouldn't rule out every single person who adheres to a religion solely based on that fact.


Wouldnt rule them out completely, but it's unlikely it would work for me as that level of ignorance to science baffles me.


----------



## SplendidBob

Old me wouldn't. Used to be more of a zealot atheist type, but that kind of closed mindedness isn't something I value any more. If I liked their character I would now. I just don't care enough about "being right" any more. Tbh.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Depends on the person. As long as they are fine with sex before marriage and as long as they hold secular beliefs and aren't overly evangelical, I have no problems. I think I'm more socially conservative than my girlfriend who identifies as religious, though we were both raised in very different environments/cultures which may explain why that is.


----------



## coeur_brise

What I really dislike is that supposed "tolerant" individuals with free minds would use religion as a deal breaker in a relationship. The words "love thy neighbor" is supposed to apply but apparently you should only love your atheist neighbor and hate the religious one. Geez. (Not saying OP isn't open minded but honestly...if minds were truly open, acceptance of a variety of belief systems is true tolerance)

Religion really has nothing to do with how you relate to people as much as people think that it affects one's behavior, mannerisms, tastes, interests, attitudes, all of which are far more important in getting along than what one personally believes. There's unpleasant people on both sides of the spectrum.


----------



## Mlt18

Probably not


----------



## discopotato

as long as they had no issues with me not being religious or shoved their beliefs down my throat


----------



## A River In Norway

CherryD said:


> To me being such a staunch proponent of your belief system that you don't associate with people who believe otherwise is something that an intensely religious person would do. If you are an atheist who won't date someone solely because they are religious you are as bad as the thing you want to destroy, I think thinking like that would take a particularly elitist *******.


There is a difference between association/friendships and a deeper connection such as dating or marriage. I don't think there is anything wrong with wanting your partner to be similar to you, and if being an atheist or religious is something that is very important then it's ok to not want to date someone with the opposite beliefs. Having a type is ok.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I wouldn't date anyone but if I was into the dating thing I'd probably avoid incompatible people even if they seemed fairly OK. I have only ever seen religious people get more religious (and generally, more extreme in what they believe) over time. Religious people can be OK when they're still in the "I believe what I believe but it's totally OK if you're not into it" phase. Eventually, they graduate to "If you disagree with me, you're evil" mode. At that point, you have a problem if your finances and so forth are hopelessly intertwined.


----------



## smoothlinghs

Not anymore. I would just hurt him by my comments. Also if he would be real religious, I could not take those answers from the bible.


----------



## Korcari

CherryD said:


> Why would you not date a person solely based on their religion, unless it's something that proves they're insane like Scientology or Satan worship. Don't get me wrong I think religion is extremely stupid but as long as they don't shove it down my throat why should I care if they believe in fairytales?
> Haha I would take anything I could get, maybe I am becoming too desperate, my "type" at this point is any girl who will talk to me.


To be honest, I don't know why Scientology or Satanism is any more worthy of the term "insanity" than some other religions...
Also, it's usually more about their code of ethics. The belief system they adhere to that's associated with their religious practice.



> I get where you are coming from but surely you could fall in love with them even if you disagree in some areas? Don't you have family or friends that you still love even though they have differing views on contentious topics ? I think it could lead to some really fun debates as long as both people involved were open minded.


There are some topics that are acceptable and some that are not. If we don't have the same beliefs concerning lgbtq rights, racism, women's rights and abortion... I don't really care if you're family. We're going to have a horrendous relationship.

So all that being said, yes, I could date a religious person. But it depends on the religion and their conduct/beliefs/values.


----------



## truant

I don't have a problem with people being religious. I've spent a lot of time studying religion so I have a fairly nuanced position on the subject. Most religious people aren't going to be interested in dating me, though.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

My girlfriend was a Christian when we met and I am an atheist. To be honest I don't really care how you believe the world came to be, but what is important to me are that we have the same stance on certain topics. We figured out down the road that our beliefs clashed but that changed over time, and we are now very compatible. She has said she isn't a Christian anymore. I am not sure what she believes now really - Mostly any kind of religious topics aren't brought up anymore.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Depends on their beliefs but generally I make way too many jokes/references about being Satan, so that'd be a problem I imagine for Christian people. Identifying with the villain of their religion is probably a deal breaker lol.


----------



## tehuti88

Depends on the religion. If their beliefs were fundamentally incompatible with mine I can't imagine that it would go well. I've tried, but I don't tend to get along with people whose beliefs/values are much different from mine, and they don't tend to get along with me.

It's moot anyway, though, since I'm never dating anybody.


----------



## andy1984

i would date a humanoid lizard if it was slightly interested in me. i would date a hungry cannibal. i would date a jehovah's witness or a mormon. i would date a priestess of baal.


----------



## RightInTheFeels9

I'd try it out and see how it goes but it probably wouldn't work with someone who is extremely religious.


----------



## 1solated

I don't have anything against most religious people I meet but the more they learn about me they begin to think I'm Satan more or less so it doesn't work out.


----------



## Nick Attwell

Whether or not either of you are or are not Christian...………

If you love each other who cares?


----------



## Joz

Depends how into their religion they are. Some people say they’re religious but they don’t practice their faith or even talk about religion. But generally I find that I’m not very compatible overly religious people. I can be friends with them but I don’t know about a long term relationship.


----------



## SparklingWater

Nope, not at this point in my life.


----------



## C137

I think the more accurate question would be would a religious person date a non-religious person. Me being Agnostic/Atheist leaning by default because no one indoctrinated me. I would think depending on how devout they were the issue may or may not be an issue for dating compatibility.


----------



## Dragoon

It'd be nice to date someone who is mostly non-religious. I definitely wouldn't be comfortable dating someone from the religion I left, that's for sure.



andy1984 said:


> i would date a humanoid lizard if it was slightly interested in me. i would date a hungry cannibal. i would date a jehovah's witness or a mormon. i would date a priestess of baal.


I'd date all but one of those, mainly because they would think I am the anti-Christ.


----------



## LoyalXenite

I couldnt because if they truly follow their religion then we'd disagree on some pretty important moral points, and if they dont follow it strictly then they are cherry picking what to follow and then ignoring the bits they dont like which just makes it redundant. Not to mention Im far too fond of posting athiest memes and so I doubt they'd be able to put up with me


----------



## Nick Attwell

As long as you both respect each other's belief's (or non-belief's)


----------



## Suchness

Depends on the religion. If it’s something like Taoism and Buddhism then yeah. Spirituality is important to me and I wouldn’t align with someone who’s deep into Christianity or Islam. Nothing against them just different frequencies.


----------



## andy1984

Suchness said:


> Depends on the religion. If it's something like Taoism and Buddhism then yeah. Spirituality is important to me and I wouldn't align with someone who's deep into Christianity or Islam. Nothing against them just different frequencies.


A good traveler has no fixed plans
and is not intent upon arriving.
A good artist lets his intuition
lead him wherever it wants.
A good scientist has freed himself of concepts
and keeps his mind open to what is.

Thus the Master is available to all people
and doesn't reject anyone.
He is ready to use all situations
and doesn't waste anything.
This is called embodying the light.

What is a good man but a bad man's teacher?
What is a bad man but a good man's job?
If you don't understand this, you will get lost,
however intelligent you are.
It is the great secret.


----------



## Suchness

andy1984 said:


> A good traveler has no fixed plans
> 
> and is not intent upon arriving.
> 
> A good artist lets his intuition
> 
> lead him wherever it wants.
> 
> A good scientist has freed himself of concepts
> 
> and keeps his mind open to what is.
> 
> Thus the Master is available to all people
> 
> and doesn't reject anyone.
> 
> He is ready to use all situations
> 
> and doesn't waste anything.
> 
> This is called embodying the light.
> 
> What is a good man but a bad man's teacher?
> 
> What is a bad man but a good man's job?
> 
> If you don't understand this, you will get lost,
> 
> however intelligent you are.
> 
> It is the great secret.


That's what I'm talking about. If only you were a woman Andy.


----------



## andy1984

Suchness said:


> That's what I'm talking about. If only you were a woman Andy.


:love


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom

I have before. But it depends on the religion, though. And as long as they wouldn't force stuff on me.


----------



## armshere

If they are open to other perspectives and are supportive of my spiritual beliefs.


----------



## Mur

Sure, but only if they don't follow one of those abrahamic religions.


----------



## SusanStorm

I don't know. Probably not. I guess the problem would arise if they for example wanted to get married in church. It might not be a problem for other people since a lot marry in church even though they are non-religious, but for me it is. I guess something like that would be important to a christian person.


I also stopped being a member of the church some years a go and I'm not going to be a member again. Other religions might face similar problems.


----------



## blue2

Yes & I would troll em like hell, by acting like a vampire or witch around crosse's & hallowed ground, it burns BUURRN'S I tells ya !!!


----------



## Mr Grey

I'm already married... to a non-religious person. But had I been single, the answer is NO! I would not, ever, in a million years, get involved with someone who believes in any kind of religion. I have my reasons not to believe, that will never ever change. I won't even consider an agnostic either. I've tried, it failed miserably. 

It always end up on the same catch22. When there's an argument, my religious ex's always rolled with the "You just think like that because you don't believe in God". And that's the thing, it doesn't matter how right you are, if you don't believe in God you are wrong it the eyes of the believer. They will keep forever pushing the idea that "you will feel better if you come to church". And they will never ever understand why it is the actual opposite... it gives me nausea to even think about all the liers, cheaters, robbers, abusers, etc... all gathering together, padding each other's back, making themselves believe they are actually good people.

I also want a wife that doesn't cheat, or lie. But I want her not to cheat or lie because of her love to me, not because of fear of God. Makes sense? 

That said, my entire family if religious to fanatic levels, I love em all and I respect whatever beliefs people have. I'll never try to convert someone out of their religion. I just want my non-belief to be respected to the same level at that part just never happens.

PS: I'm not an atheist. Atheists can still believe in spirituality, life after death, reincarnation, ghosts, dragons, fairies, flying teapots, etc. I don't believe in anything that requires blind faith. I am an apistevist.


----------



## CloudChaser

I'm pretty sure it would be quite difficult to find someone in England, in my age group who is religious enough for it to really make a difference to the dynamic of a relationship. 



As long as they aren't extremeists and don't care that I'm not religious at all then whatever.


----------



## HamSarris

I used to say no, now I say yes.


----------



## Iwannabenormal

As an ex-muslim, no. I don't think I can imagine myself with a religious person, especially a Muslim!


----------



## Shadowweaver

Absolutely, as long as they don't make it an issue. That said, people believing in authoritarian monotheistic religions may be quite incompatible with my individualistic libertarian views. Someone believing in a more spiritual type of religion, such as Buddhism or Shintoism, is much more likely to accept me, than someone believing in Judaism, Christianity or Islam.

It's also important that they aren't overly sensitive about religion and can take a bit of friendly mocking. Uptight people who get upset every time I say something derogatory towards their religion as a joke are very unattractive to me; I heavily prefer easy-going people with small egos who can find humor in everything and aren't gravely serious about their beliefs.

As long as they can take a friendly joke, and as long as my "philosophical atheism" isn't a problem for them, this is a non-issue.


----------



## Xemnas

i would say yes, but , if you are not religious at all, respect her view and dont try to make her give up her religion, and at the same time come clear that you are not religious and don't want her pushing her into you, mutual respect
so as long as both acept echa other position, it should be ok..... unless the religious one of the two belong to one of those crazy religions that forbid relation with non believers...


----------



## AllGlad

As long as we both and keep our views to ourselves (mostly), then sure. But at the sametime, the belief itself kinda matters. Anyways, I feel like if there are other qualities that I like about her, I can ignore this aspect about her (pending what kinda of beliefs she would have).


----------



## harrison

No thanks.


----------



## Maslow

I sometimes envy religious people. They create the world they want in their heads, and that's how they live. They can just block out everything they don't like and pretend it doesn't exist... at least until they get thrown to the lions.


----------



## Shawn81

Based on past experiences, I'd prefer they weren't. She overlooks it for a while, but given enough time, the fact that I'm not religious and won't warm up to it slowly becomes more of an issue, which creates problems that don't need to exist.


----------



## kesker

It would depend on the individual religious person, I suppose. The term "religious person" can be open to a lot of interpretation. I'm guessing you're referring to someone who follows their religion to the letter?


----------



## harrison

.


----------



## Were

I would date a pagan.


----------



## blue2

I'm religious, but I don't practice religion :teeth...that's the best kind of religious person 😉


----------



## 3stacks

I'd date Jesus, yeah!


----------



## 3stacks

deetzy said:


> You're a goof.


 Taking that as a compliment haha


----------



## D'avjo

good god no


----------



## CAKE!

No, I personally wouldn;t. Too many religious people have an external locus of control and as a bystander it's embarrassing to me.


----------



## mistylake

Dating casually yes, but I can't see myself in a life parnership with someone who holds completely different views than me on important existential questions


----------



## Tetragammon

I've thought about this a lot since I first saw this thread and despite my initial reaction of "absolutely not," I've come to the conclusion that *it depends* -- like so many other things in life.

Mostly it depends on the person's attitude. If they're really pushy or holier-than-thou about it, absolutely not. If many of their views directly contradict mine then no. The particular religion matters too; I'd never bother with a Mormon because I grew up with them and I know they'd expect me to re-convert eventually. But if someone was really casual and nonchalant about it, or only participated because of their family or heritage or something, then maybe. But they'd have to be a really good fit in other areas.

Generally I feel that religion is just one of those really personal things which is particularly important to many individuals, and would almost certainly cause problems eventually. I'd be okay with that since I never want to get married so the eventual split would be easier, but if I were of the mindset for marriage I'd never risk it with a religious person because my beliefs and worldviews would almost certainly offend them deeply at some point. And I would absolutely refuse to change for someone else, because I've tried it before and it just didn't work.


----------



## 3stacks

deetzy said:


> It is one.


:blush so sweet


----------



## Paul

I like some religions, despite not believing in them. Quakers, baha'i, unitarians... it wouldn't even be an issue with them since they're not dogmatic and they believe in critical thinking. With someone of a more dogmatic religion, it'd be a challenge but I'd probably give it a try unless they had particularly distasteful or nauseating beliefs (like prosperity gospel types or bigots).


----------



## harrison

I remember this one lady I was with for a little while that I'd met in hospital - she was Catholic too. She wasn't a pain about it - one time when we were in the city she said she wanted to go into this church to light a candle. I thought that was really nice at the time tbh.

And actually I have been known to go and sit in that same church. It's peaceful.


----------



## Repix

Noooo.....

Cause I'm a walking inappropriate meme... Would not be a good combo.


----------



## Suchness

Repix said:


> Noooo.....
> 
> Cause I'm a walking inappropriate meme... Would not be a good combo.


You need a good Muslim to straighten you out.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Date long term probably not. But just went out on a few dates with a Christian woman. She went to a private Christian school. Took 4 dates for you us to get romantic. But when we did it was really worth it. Religious women can be very fun when they let there hair down! lol


----------



## coeur_brise

It depends. If their spirituality gets in the way, as in they have strict rules about going to church, repenting, "accepting jaysus".. which is a conundrum because isn't belief in God already an acceptance of Jesus? Or over-reliance on placing things on just God alone (wouldn't he already have a lot to handle) aka a blinder faith than usual..then maybe. I don't mind though because I'd probably just point it out and say whether thats practical or kot. I dunno. If their spirituality allows for flexibility, then ok. If their answer to my problems is simplistic, I might think twice and become the devil's advocate so to speak. Belief isn't as clear as people make it to be. Then again, its kind of none of my beeswax.


----------



## Steve French

It's strange how people treat religious folks these days. I would date a religious person, sure. They aren't lepers. Most religious folk I know aren't fundamentalists obsessing about killing other people for bible transgressions. Some of y'all act like if you believe in god you must be a rapist, pedophile, misogynist, or just a general scumbag. You also betray an ignorance of something you criticize. I find it a bit funny. Everybody whining about divisions in society and treating others on a different scale, and ****ers who like to say their hail marys are like handicapped folks. But i guess organized religion is responsible for every ill in the world.


----------



## Deaf Mute

Idc as long as I like the person and they like me honestly.


----------



## T-Bone

I wouldn't but I don't suspect they'd date me either. It seems like a lot of people don't even practice what religion they claim to be anyways, they're just born into and that's the title they keep for life. It doesn't make much sense to me to not actively practice a religion and just keep the title. I suppose I could date someone like that if interests didn't conflict too much.


----------



## SplendidBob

Probably already answered this, but I would. It all depends though, like anything, on the individual.

There are a lot of traits I value in people, and being religious doesn't necessarily exclude any of those. I am too old, and too tired to artificially narrow the pool of people I would date. If she were kind, intelligent, secure attachment, and sufficiently attractive of course I would date her.

The only way I can see something like this being an issue would be if I were super atheist, and honestly, I just don't give that much of a **** any more. I want a nice life, not a principled one.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I responded to this before and basically it would be difficult to date someone who follows an Abrahamic religion because, pretty sure I said this earlier, I roleplay as Satan a lot/make jokes about Satan/generally have a lot of respect for Satan. I mean I'm also a fan of Jesus but I don't think my mostly gnostic influenced headcannon (related) + fanfiction + this is the kind of fan most would appreciate. I'm pretty sure they'd prefer to date an actual bog standard atheist if anything lol.

Other stuff basically depends on how conservative their beliefs are and stuff. I like a lot of Pagan and magic based religious stuff aesthetically/psychologically I just don't believe in it spiritually which for some people is a problem.


----------



## EndTimes

SplendidBob said:


> Probably already answered this, but I would. It all depends though, like anything, on the individual.
> 
> There are a lot of traits I value in people, and being religious doesn't necessarily exclude any of those. I am too old, and too tired to artificially narrow the pool of people I would date. If she were kind, intelligent, secure attachment, and sufficiently attractive of course I would date her.
> 
> The only way I can see something like this being an issue would be if I were super atheist, and honestly, I just don't give that much of a **** any more. I want a nice life, not a principled one.


I would only date Catholics (if it ever happens). Everything else is out of question. It isn't much of a problem because where I live nearly everybody is Catholic.


----------



## blue2

Yes, I like people with a good imagination.


----------



## blue2

Persephone The Dread said:


> I roleplay as Satan a lot/make jokes about Satan/generally have a lot of respect for Satan.


If you believe in Satan, does that mean you believe in God ? Cause Satan was made by God.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

blue2 said:


> If you believe in Satan, does that mean you believe in God ? Cause Satan was made by God.


I don't believe in Satan I just like him as a character.

https://gnosticwarrior.com/sophia.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sophia_(Gnosticism)#Gnostic_mythos



> Almost all Gnostic systems of the Syrian or Egyptian type taught that the universe began with an original, unknowable God, referred to as the Parent or Bythos, or as the Monad by Monoimus. From this initial unitary beginning, the One spontaneously emanated further Aeons, being pairs of progressively 'lesser' beings in sequence. Together with the source from which they emanate they form the Pleroma, or fullness, of God, and thus should not be seen as distinct from the divine, but symbolic abstractions of the divine nature. The transition from the immaterial to the material, from the noumenal to the sensible, is brought about by a flaw, or a passion, or a sin, in one of the Aeons.
> 
> In most versions of the Gnostic mythos, it is Sophia who brings about this instability in the Pleroma, in turn bringing about the creation of materiality. According to some Gnostic texts, the crisis occurs as a result of Sophia trying to emanate without her syzygy or, in another tradition, because she tries to breach the barrier between herself and the unknowable Bythos. After cataclysmically falling from the Pleroma, Sophia's fear and anguish of losing her life (just as she lost the light of the One) causes confusion and longing to return to it. Because of these longings, matter (Greek: hylē, ὕλη) and soul (Greek: psychē, ψυχή) accidentally come into existence. The creation of the Demiurge (also known as Yaldabaoth, "Daughter of Chaos") is also a mistake made during this exile. The Demiurge proceeds to create the physical world in which we live, ignorant of Sophia, who nevertheless manages to infuse some spiritual spark or pneuma into his creation.
> 
> In the Pistis Sophia, Christ is sent from the Godhead in order to bring Sophia back into the fullness (Pleroma). Christ enables her to again see the light, bringing her knowledge of the spirit (Greek: pneuma, πνευμα). Christ is then sent to earth in the form of the man Jesus to give men the Gnosis needed to rescue themselves from the physical world and return to the spiritual world. In Gnosticism, the Gospel story of Jesus is itself allegorical: it is the Outer Mystery, used as an introduction to Gnosis, rather than it being literally true in a historical context. For the Gnostics, the drama of the redemption of the Sophia through Christ or the Logos is the central drama of the universe. The Sophia resides in all of us as the Divine Spark.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luciferianism


----------



## blue2

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't believe in Satan I just like him as a character.


Figured afterwards when I re-read the last part, I'm tired etc, I was liking the YouTube video I only watched 10 minutes though cause I have to sleep, get up early, but I'm gonna try to watch it all when I have time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't think Satan would be wearing a very good disguise if he tried to conceal himself as a snake. I mean, who the hell would trust a snake?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

blue2 said:


> Figured afterwards when I re-read the last part, I'm tired etc, I was liking the YouTube video I only watched 10 minutes though cause I have to sleep, get up early, but I'm gonna try to watch it all when I have time.


Which video? One I posted? Was one 10 minutes long? I thought they were shorter. Oh well good night.

edit: Oh right the one I linked in the other post forgot I did that. Yeah it was timestamped, the rest is irrelevant although it's pretty funny standup.



WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't think Satan would be wearing a very good disguise if he tried to conceal himself as a snake. I mean, who the hell would trust a snake?


That wasn't Satan it was Crawley Crowley


----------



## SplendidBob

EndTimes said:


> I would only date Catholics (if it ever happens). Everything else is out of question. It isn't much of a problem because where I live nearly everybody is Catholic.


Oh, sorry mate, forgot to reply to your pm.. glad everything got back to normal, is everything still fine?


----------



## EndTimes

SplendidBob said:


> Oh, sorry mate, forgot to reply to your pm.. glad everything got back to normal, is everything still fine?


Yes, I kept a decent amount of what I gained. Strenght is a little down. But I think I recovered well from the cycle.

Still, it is very difficult to work out after a cycle. It feels different. And you are somehow "depressed" of how slow you progress compared to "on cycle". Just imagine the time it takes you to gain 17 pounds without gear when you no longer are a novice to bodybuilding...

And you will never have that "ripped" look and vascularity.


----------



## SplendidBob

EndTimes said:


> Yes, I kept a decent amount of what I gained. Strenght is a little down. But I think I recovered well from the cycle.
> 
> Still, it is very difficult to work out after a cycle. It feels different. And you are somehow "depressed" of how slow you progress compared to "on cycle". Just imagine the time it takes you to gain 17 pounds without gear when you no longer are a novice to bodybuilding...
> 
> And you will never have that "ripped" look and vascularity.


I imagine that's the hardest part.. going back to normal mode.


----------



## SparklingWater

* *






SparklingWater said:


> Nope, not at this point in my life.


Still a no. More a hard no at this point. Likely due to the kind of religious pple I've been exposed to*, but I've never met one where deity wasn't a huge part of their life, church going wasn't a large part, trying to convert or guilt you wasn't a huge part, being snidely condescending for "knowing the truth" and pitying others for not knowing wasn't a large part. I consider many new age pple religious as well. They're somehow all teachers who know the truthTM and, whoo boy, condescending doesn't begin to describe it. We pooooor pple who just don't know how it all _really_ works. "Enlightenment" surely doesn't bring humility lol.

But that's what I consider religious. There are some pple who believe in a deity, who are very areligious, rarely go to church and would never dream of pushing their beliefs on another, very progressive. I still wouldn't date them until I was certain I wasn't having kids though, because pple do tend to become more vocal abt religion when it comes to child rearing (and mortality.)

*Worth noting quite a bit of my upbringing was in the bible belt. I'd likely have a different opinion if I didn't equate religious pple with condescending, *******, holier than thou, hypocritical zealots.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It depends on what kind of mood I'm in when you ask me. :lol


----------



## Nick Attwell

Yes & I would corrupt her making her realise there is no God; that we evolved by fish in the ocean

lol


----------



## twitchy666

*meeting recruiter or interviewer*

are you religious?

let me have a job

hope that sinks in properly.

want to live?

say no or You Can't to me, u lose your life now.

we only get judgment til after we all depart. no upfront results.

they hide it all away. sinister. they giggle in shadows.

i want force it. so easy. tell me NOW! √/x ? turntables. let me do. u win too. never leaving the room or letting go of handshake until i get an answer. everything's always negative. they deserve death, by wishing that on me, they all had. control twist. not happened yet. should have. No I/V since 2014. they don't allow, cos they suspect of me intending harm? only if they done it all to me. time's up. their turn, or mine?


----------



## ozyx

Yes, in fact my last relationship was with a baptist girl. I wouldn't have a problem with their belief as long as they hadn't one with my lack of belief.


----------



## Cyberus

Hell no.


----------



## hateliving

I would. I don't really care what someone believes in.


----------



## Replicante

I don't think so


----------



## losthorizon

I would not. That's a pretty fundamental incompatibility.


----------



## millenniumman75

Yes, but we would have to be on the same level on things. God has kept me alive and has watched out for me a lot.


----------



## Sekiro

It really depends how seriously they take it. I equate religion to a hobby. People are welcome to pursue their hobbies as much as the next person.


But I do think it's the result of fundamental differences in world views that are likely incompatible with mine which can lead to some differing opinions on moral issues. Often I find the more religious the person, the harder to engage them in thinking about moral issues. This leaves problems when their values are incorrect and may harm innocent people.


----------



## asittingducky

discopotato said:


> as long as they had no issues with me not being religious or shoved their beliefs down my throat


For some reason issues always arise when somebody insists on bringing up their views. When I'm dealing with people that don't proselytize there's no issue. I can be just as judgmental without dogma.


----------



## aqwsderf

Not if religion is a big part of their lifestyle


----------



## blue2

Only alter boys need apply.


----------



## asittingducky

I'm going to amend my previous comment: I think it's best if you just let these type of people think they run things. Give them a fake remote control and pat them on the head.


----------



## mezzoforte

aqwsderf said:


> Not if religion is a big part of their lifestyle


This. But I don't think I've ever been seriously interested in someone who was even remotely religious...Spiritual, yes.


----------



## SociopathicApe

Like with any other person, it's always best to know them BEFORE you date them. Ask them how devoted to their faith they are, what their world -views are, etc. Don't forget to be honest with them when you answer any of their questions. If you or your prospective partner are hurt/offended by any of the answers, than perhaps it's not meant to be.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Depends on the religion & what was expected of me by my partner & their family


----------



## AshtrayedHeart

Sure. Most people in my family are religious. I don't feel better then them. We just have separate perspectives on things. It be interesting to meet people with a different metaphysical view point.


----------

